# 5 Gallon Arboreal with DIY all natural background :D



## Roblicious (Feb 24, 2012)

Shout out to Danimal for making me the custom lid and Robc for the tutorial on the background.

This is for my Avic Versi that I got a killer deal on for 20 bucks and I got 2 people that have confirmed sexing it to be a female for a 2.25 in specimen 

I used pieces of barkskin from some of the trees in the backyard of my work, the back was easy, but the sides proved to be a bit more difficult, glued to the glass, then used black silicone caulk to fill in, and then used coco fiber for the details. Waited 48 hours to dry, just in case.

Took 2 branches from the backyard as well, glued some moss on there, tossed in a pothos plant, and coco fiber and bam my very own enclosure for my T.

Yes I know it might be too big for her, but I will just toss food into/onto her web (that is how I have been feeding her lately, as roaches tend to run and burrow).

Back piece





Sides










The fixins





Lid






Didnt know if I should of made a thread or just posted in the enclosure pic section, might end up doing both.


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 24, 2012)

Sweet setup you got there, man.


----------



## Wiggles92 (Feb 24, 2012)

Really cool setup! 

I think that I might try this out sometime, too; it looks great yet is simple.


----------



## Roblicious (Feb 24, 2012)

its surprisingly easy 
once i get a sprayer ill put some more moss on the floor and and then intro the versi


----------

